# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  German Executioner's Sword, ca. 1670 : 'Satyre' or 'Devil' effigy on scabbard ?

## Jean-Marc S.

Hello,
Is it a 'Satyre' (see mythology) or 'Devil' effigy which is engraved on the period scabbard of this German Executioner's Sword, ca 1670   :Confused:  ?
Thanks,
jm

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

:Confused:  ?

----------


## Frank WR

Seems like a great sword! 

I think Satyr or a "wild man" .

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Jean-Marc.  I vote for satyr only because they are usually shown with goat's horns as on your sword.  What that has to do with an executioner's sword is beyond me but then everything does not have a rational explanation.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

sometimes these grotesque heads are tough to pin down.

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

Thanks Franck.

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

Dear Rob,

After some research, it appears that the Satyrs are linked to Dyonisos god (greek mythology) and, therefore, to immortality. The satyrs are part of the big procession that always accompanied Dyonisos god. For information, it also appears that similar representations of the devil do exist.

jm

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

Also, the motto engraved onto the blade is written in old german language (exactly referred to as early modern german) and is referring to 'god giving immortality to the poor sinner' (who is beheaded  :Embarrassment: ) !

'Wan Ich Mein Schwert thun Auffheben So geb gott Dem Armen Sünder Das Ewige Leben' , which stands for "Whenever I have my sword lifted, may god give eternal life to the poor sinner  ".

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

:EEK!:

----------


## Sancar Ozer

Might it be the "Green Man"? It was a popular decorative motif in 17th century European art and it is also linked to other occult-pastoral motifs like Pan, satyr, Dionyses etc. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Man

----------


## Jean-Marc S.

Indeed Sancar, it may well be the green man.

Thanks for the information.

jm

----------

